# 負いかねる



## Nakuru

Hello! I know the form 置くas "to place sth" but I don't understand this verb form. Please could anybody explain to me how this verb is inflected and its meaning? Is it a formal verb?

Thanks!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Could you give us the context?

I wonder if it's the typo of (責任を）負いかねます or （貴重品を）置きかねます.


----------



## 810senior

置くok-u is a regular verb and it conjugates to 置きok-i when it is put together with another verb, so it goes to show that 置いかねます doesn't make sense.

For the farther reference, we need a context where the very word is used.


----------



## Nakuru

In fact this is preceded by 責任 so it's 責任 を 置きかねます as SoLaTiDoberman mentions. Is it something as "to have moral responsability then?

Thanks SoLaTiDoberman and 810senior!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Could you provide us with the real, actual Japanese context?

I don't think you got it.
First of all, the meaning should be negative.
Again, you have to show us the actual Japanese sentence if you want to know the answer.


----------



## Schokolade

Apparently 置いかねます is a typo for 負いかねます...
Funny so many people are making the same mistake... ↓
"置いかねます" - Google 検索


----------



## DaylightDelight

Schokolade said:


> Funny so many people are making the same mistake... ↓


I believe IME is mostly to blame. 
Google comes up with tons of hilarious typos if you search 変換ミス.


----------



## DaylightDelight

@Nakuru, 責任を負いかねます is a set phrase to mean "We do not take responsibility."
責任を負う = take responsibitily
~かねます = A roundabout/polite expression meaning "we do not"/"we canot"


----------



## 810senior

> 責任を負いかねます
> _We will not be held responsible for (sth)_





Nakuru said:


> In fact this is preceded by 責任 so it's 責任 を 置きかねます as SoLaTiDoberman mentions. Is it something as "to have moral responsability then?
> 
> Thanks SoLaTiDoberman and 810senior!


Guess it's nothing but a typo for 負いかねます as others already pointed it out, and in any way we don't commonly say *責任を置く(and too 責任を置きかねます)* that sounds quite weird.




Schokolade said:


> Funny so many people are making the same mistake... ↓
> "置いかねます" - Google 検索


To my surprise, Google Japanese Input proves to be able to convert おいかねます into 置いかねます... I half-believe that they are misled by things like 置いた and 置いて, both of which include the conjugated form い.


----------



## ktdd

～かねる is a suffix added to other verb stems to mean "*to be unable to*;  *to find difficult (unpleasant, awkward, painful) to do*;"
It's N2 grammar if I remember correctly. Here are some more examples and a short explanation.
Here's another example sentence from a novel I'm reading:
先生が野良犬の餌のような不気味な粥をすすって暮らしているのを見かねて、私がここへ差し入れに来るようになってから半年以上が過ぎていた。(見かねる means "I can't bear to see...")


----------



## frequency

Schokolade said:


> Apparently 置いかねます is a typo for 負いかねます...


I agree with you. Or it's conversion error, maybe.


----------

